# Matagorda surf



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

Has anybody been catching any fish in the surf off matagorda ?


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

I have. From the jetties to about 7 miles down.


----------



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> I have. From the jetties to about 7 miles down.


Have you been using half crab or what kind of bait ?


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

Fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> Fresh dead shrimp.


Ok thanks ... Any bull reds ?


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't get any reds, couldn't keep the whiting and hard heads off, but a friend had been catching reds steady.


----------



## MataMullet (Feb 22, 2014)

Some reds in the vicinity of the jetties.


----------



## MataMullet (Feb 22, 2014)

Slots up to 30". Gulps or shrimp.


----------



## Brady Mears (Oct 10, 2013)

MataMullet said:


> Slots up to 30". Gulps or shrimp.


On a jig head or how are you rigging ?


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

This was caught on dead shrimp last weekend. Tons of whiting, but this was the only red (oversized) that was caught.

edit: oh well, I tried to rezize it but it's not working.


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Success!


----------

